# Draft Grades



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

These are based on a combination of improving your team and getting good value. For example, the Spurs obviously didn't improve their team as much as the Wizards did. But they did get amazing value, and are ranked accordingly. 

Draft Trends 

- Not too many people talking about just 1 international player taken in the first round. While the late first rounders have started to pan out better (see Batum, Ibaka) in recent years, NBA front offices appear to still be shying away. I realize it was a weak international class and the economics are favoring foreign prospects staying overseas, but it is still significant. 

- The NBA also seemed to wake up on the whole "C's drafted outside the top 5 don't turn out" trend. It is fascinating to see names like Pittman, Whiteside, Jerome Jordan, and Alabi show in the second round while Booker, Damion James and Lazar Hayward are found in the late first. We have the impending lockout and a deep big man class to thank for this, but I think Booker owes Dejuan Blair a mercedes or something like that. Hassan Whiteside should probably have a picture of Patrick O'Bryant in his locker to stay motivated. 

Sacramento (A+ #5 Demarcus Cousins, #33 Hassan Whiteside) - Some teams want to improve via draft, and others don't care so much. Never has this been more obvious than the 2010 draft, where the Kings were allowed to draft one of the top 5 center prospects of the decade with the 5th pick, and then nabbed a guy who right now would have been in every 2011 Top 3 with a FREAKING SECOND ROUND PICK! I find the Cousins "high risk" commentary a bit laughable. Eddy Curry was high risk because he was a knucklehead that had never proven he could contribute to a winning team. Cousins was a knucklehead who just might have been the best player in college basketball last year.

Washington (A #1 John Wall, #17 Kevin Seraphin, #23 Trevor Booker, #56 Hamady N'Diaye, Kirk Hinrich) - Nothing needs to be said about John Wall, but I like the move to grab a high upside guy in Seraphin while at the same time adding a somebody who can teach Wall how to be a professional in Hinrich. Booker has measurables very similar to Carl Landry, except that Booker doesn't have 30 pounds of fat to turn into muscle like Landry did. Landry was the more productive college player, however. In a typical draft, a guy with N'Diaye's production probably gets more of a look and who knows where he'll be after a couple of years overseas. 

San Antonio - (A #20 James Anderson, #49 Ryan Richards) - Once again, SA is proactive and drafts the best player available, while other teams seem to do whatever they can not to help themselves. Anderson isn't an elite athlete, but is a wing with legit size who can create his own shot. Could he be a Ray Allen? The fact that I can ask this question with a straight face is all you need to know about this pick. As for Richards - he is a 6'11, 250 lb 19 year old that runs the floor like a gazelle. You don't need to know how to play to make it in the NBA with these measurables. Amazing job once again, SA. 

Oklahoma City (A- #11 Cole Aldrich, #31 Tibor Pleiss, #48 Latavious Williams, #56 Ryan Reid, future first from Clippers) - I have no idea why New Orleans would make a trade allowing a conference rival to acquire the best player available at a position of desperate need, but these are the times we live in. Everybody thinks Aldrich fell off as a Junior, but I didn't see it. He was the best post defender in college basketball for 2 years running, and that is exactly what the doctor ordered in OKC. His lack of size is a bit concerning, but if you've watched him you know he doesn't play that small. Pleiss is obviously a major asset down the road. I'm not going to dock them for perhaps the worst draft pick in modern NBA history, because Reid isn't going to make the roster and the Thunder very likely weren't looking for somebody who could. Picking up a future first rounder from the Clippers can't be a bad thing, even if it takes a decade to actually get their hands on it. 

Philadelphia (A- #2 Evan Turner) - I really don't have anything to say here. They made the right pick. 

Detroit (B+ #7 Greg Monroe, #36 Terrico White) - Monroe very likely the best player on the board, not a superstar but has some upside and can also contribute right away. I'm not very high on White, but there were worse players taken in this area. 

Boston Celtics (B+, #19 Avery Bradley, #52 Luke Harangody) - Bradley a much better prospect than most think. He was in a horrible situation at Texas, but clearly has the tools to be a high level NBA combo guard. People laugh at the Russell Westbrook comparison, but take a look at Westbrook's freshman year numbers - Westbrook couldn't make a free throw or score efficiently, either. I wouldn't put much stock in anything that happened during the clown show that was Texas' 2009-10 season anyways. Bradley is severely underrated as an athlete, and has a legit midrange game. Harangody shouldn't do much in the league, but he's entering one of the few NBA systems where he is capable of contributing. 

LA Lakers (B+, #43 Devin Ebanks, #58 Derrick Caracter) - The champs adding a first round talent with considerable upside in the second round just doesn't seem fair to the rest of the league, but the rest of the league only has itself to blame. I'm not sure what to make of Caracter, but he'll probably score a lot of points in the d-league. 

Toronto (B #13 Ed Davis, #50 Solomon Alabi) - Toronto got one of the best players available at a position of impending need. Much like Monroe, not a huge upside guy but very likely to be serviceable NBA 4 in time. Ekpe Udoh had no business going 7 spots higher, that is for sure. I'm not high on Alabi, but at #50 he's a steal. 

New Jersey (B #3 Derrick Favors, #24 Damion James) - I really don't get Derrick Favors over DeMarcus Cousins, but understand that with Favors' youth he'll probably look like an entirely different player in 2 years. Watching the tape, I see a good but not dominant athlete, poor hands, and very little offense feel in general. But the frame is there, he measured out better than expected, and he wasn't in a good situation at Georgia Tech. James is great value at a position of need late in the first round. 

Houston (B, #14 Patrick Patterson) - I'm not a huge Patterson fan, but this is a pick that just makes sense. The Rockets know how to develop players like Patterson, and he'll probably contribute early/often. 

Memphis (B, #12 Xavier Henry, #28 Greivis Vasquez) - Henry seems like a questionable fit, as he replicates a lot of what Rudy Gay and OJ Mayo bring to the table. I don't see the upside or the athleticism (Jay Bilas does, apparently), but I suppose it could have been worse. Vasquez going in the first round leads me to believe that there is hope for basketball just yet. He's a stone cold killer on the court, a championship level winner, and is going to play in the league for a long time. People don't seem to realize that this guy is as pure a point guard as you will find with Top 5-10 court vision from day one, but they will figure it out soon. I say all this fully aware that he is completely overmatched physically and athletically at the NBA level. 

Miami (#32 Dexter Pittman, #41 Jarvis Varnado, #42 DaSean Butler) - If the heat actually sign three max free agents, Pittman and Varnado might actually be in the opening night starting lineup? But seriously, Varnado could be a long term player in the NBA and I don't understand why he didn't get picked up in the late first. Pittman has rare size and rare skill, and you never know where he'll be in a couple of years if he keeps at it. I like him. Butler wasn't an NBA talent before the injury, but I doubt 3 2nd rounders make this team anyways. 

Milwaukee (B-, #15 Larry Sanders, #37 Darrington Hobson, #44 Jerome Jordan, #47 Tiny Gallon) - I'm mixed on the Sanders pick. He's got talent, but wasn't productive in college and may be a bit too raw to have gone so high considering he doesn't have overwhelming upside either. But Hobson and Jordan were both great picks. Hobson might not look like much at first, but very few players with his height, frame, and court vision. If he continues to develop his shot (form questionable, but it goes in), he'll be a long term player in the league. He is capable of becoming a defensive specialist if he's willing to put in the work, and already has point forward skills. Jordan is a guy who 5 years ago would have been a lottery pick. Hard to argue with that in the second round. I don't see the point in drafting Tiny Gallon, he's an absolute wreck. But once again, at #47 there is no downside in the equation. 

Atlanta (B-, #27 Jordan Crawford, #53 Pape Sy) - I don't see why the Hawks needed Jordan Crawford, but he is solid value for this portion of the draft. A legit NBA shot creator - is he willing to be a roleplayer, and will he work on becoming a better athlete? 

Phoenix (B- #46 Gani Lawal, #60 Dwayne Collins) - One of these guys probably makes the opening roster, but it would be a mild surprise to me if either becomes a rotation player in the NBA. 

Indiana (C+, #10 Paul George, #40 Lance Stepheson, #50 Magnum Rolle) - George has some upside, but is very raw. Impressive interview and workouts definitely helped him, maybe they didn't spend a ton of time on the tape. He could prove me wrong, but I thought there were better players available. Stepheson is unlikely to amount to much, and the Rolle pick was a joke. 

Potrland (C+, #16 Luke Babbit, #22 Elliot Williams, #34 Armon Johnson) - I'm not a huge fan of this draft. Yes, they stole Luke Babbit and Babbit could become a solid rotation player. But why everybody is raving about Elliot Williams I am still struggling to understand. He's an undersized 2 who can't make a jumpshot to save his life. Prove me wrong, Elliot. Johnson looks like a prototype NBA backup. 

LA Clippers (C+, #8 Al-Faroq Aminu, #18 Eric Bledsoe, #54 Wilie Warren) - I won't deny the talent here, but all three of these guys seem like disasters in Clipp-town. The type of players I think, "this guy could be good if he gets in the right situation with the right people to develop him." For those of you living on Saturn for the past 20 years, LA Clippers is NOT the right situation. Aminu has a terrible feel for the game, views himself as a perimeter player, and is likely the next Charlie Villanueva. Bledsoe has a lot to learn about being a point guard and a professional. Something tells me he's more likely to regress in those areas playing behind B-Diddy. And Willie Warren in LA? TMZ already has a reporter hiding in his locker...

New Orleans(C #21 Craig Brackins, #26 Quincy Pondexter) - I dock them here because they allowed a conference rival to get a lot better and didn't really do much to improve themselves. Brackins isn't terrible value, but replicates a lot of what David West brings to the table and is physically underwhelming at the NBA level. He can shoot, however. Pondexter should be able to contribute, but I'm not sure how well his game translates.

Orlando (C #29 Daniel Orton, #59 Stanley Robinson) - I don't get the infatuation with Daniel Orton, and probably never will. He's an undersized center with a low ceiling who averaged 3 ppg last year. Why give this guy guaranteed money when there are so many guys you know can contribute left on the board? One of those guys was Stanley Robinson - he's got experience, character, a track record of improvement, the ability to defend multiple positions, and a bit of upside left. Who knows if he actually makes it, but the guy has a shot. 

Dallas (C #25 Dominique Jones) - I'm indifferent here. Jones has great size and some tools to be a rotation player, but also a lot of work to do for a senior. Not sure he was worth a first rounder, but it wouldn't surprise me if he made it. 

Utah (D #9 Gordon Hayward, #55 Jeremy Evans) - Hayward a major reach here. He doesn't have a marketable NBA skill, and is several years away from cracking Utah's rotation. I understand Utah is in "win now" mode, but this is the classic case of basing way too much on an NCAA Tournament run. I don't deny he could become a serviceable rotation player, but he was picked at least 10 spots too high. Jeremy Evans hasn't been heard from since the tournament 2 years ago when he decided to watch Demetri Goodson go the length of the floor for a buzzer beater win instead of defend him (seriously, look it up), and won't be heard from again. I have no idea why he was picked. 

New York (D, #38 Andy Rautins, #39 Landry Fields) - Fields intrigued me before the draft, but I'm not sure he's quite athletic enough to make it. Rautins clearly isn't. and I'm not sure why New York decided to throw away their picks. The roster is gutted, and they need players who can contribute even if they do sign the FA's they want. These aren't players who can contribute in a meaningful way. Normally a team with only 2nd round picks can't get below a C in my grading system, but there was talent left on the board here. 

Golden State (D-, #6 Ekpe Udoh) - I realize Udoh has some NBA tools. He completely revolutionized Baylor's defense in his one season on campus, and he does have the makings of an offensive game. At the same time, there were numerous big men that were not only better, but better fits in GS. Udoh is still a very, very raw player and his shot blocking isn't likely to translate as well on the NBA level. I just don't like the pick. 

Minnesota (F, #4 Wesley Johnson, #30 Lazar Hayward, #35 Nemanja Bjelica, #45 Paulo Prestes, Martell Webster) - This franchise is a joke, and I feel sorry that a good guy and legit prospect like Wes Johnson gets stuck there. He is an excellent prospect with all the tools to become an 18-8 SF, but he'll probably never live down getting picked over Cousins. David Kahn will never live down taking Johnson before Cousins. The rest of the draft was a Shakespearean-level farce to the extent of making Kevin McHale look like Jerry West. Martell Webster might have been worth Gomes, throwing in the 16 is just embarrassing. They traded the #23 for #30 and #35, only to see the #24 go for two picks an average of 3.5 spots higher. Drafting a guy at #30 who would almost certainly would have been there at #56 is one thing, picking a guy whose skill set almost completely overlaps with the first two players you drafted is just mind-boggling. Should we just contract the franchise and move on?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am not going to criticize anything you've said because I think it's all reasonable. I like Crawford and Udoh I think better than you do and I feel they will be productive NBA players, can't say the same for a few others. Also in regards to Stephenson and Warren, I think the best thing they have going for them is they have zero expectations as second round picks. If they surprise, good, if they don't, well you can spin it as high upside, low risk prospects picked in the 2nd round.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

So to sum it all up -- everyone sucks because they didn't take Cousins.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Yes. The teams I gave an A, A- and B all suck because they passed on Cousins. And the 26 teams that didn't pick before Cousins was chosen...they suck too. And the Kings. They definitely suck. 

:whiteflag:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HKF said:


> I am not going to criticize anything you've said because I think it's all reasonable.


Who are you and what did you do with HKF


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

You probably ought to be focusing on potential excuses for why Cousins is knocking around legit NBA centers like rag dolls this fall...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Who are you and what did you do with HKF


I am getting old I suppose. Here's the biggest thing about this draft that I struggled with:

So many teams are banking on free agency and this wasn't the first time that someone has mentioned that the draft was almost like a throw-away. Last year, I really liked Jeff Teague and Earl Clark and they couldn't get minutes on 50 win teams, meanwhile Steph Curry and Tyreke Evans go hog wild on horrible ones.

I guess I need to see how things shake out with the free agency. Although one thing I am pretty sure will happen, Dominique Jones will probably end up being the steal of the draft, considering he's going to be teaming with Beaubois off the bench and be given the greenlight to be a productive offensive threat. 

The more I've thought about it, with that Erick Dampier contract, it would not surprise me to see David Kahn stupidly give Al Jefferson away to Dallas or Sacramento trade Dalembert for the instant cap relief instead and then they re-sign Hayward.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Favors most likely will get traded. He is going to be involved in a sign and trade most likely.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

I wouldn't call that "most likely" at all.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You think they keep him?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HB said:


> You think they keep him?


I think you are significantly out of touch on what makes sense for the Nets


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HKF said:


> I am getting old I suppose. Here's the biggest thing about this draft that I struggled with:
> 
> So many teams are banking on free agency and this wasn't the first time that someone has mentioned that the draft was almost like a throw-away. Last year, I really liked Jeff Teague and Earl Clark and they couldn't get minutes on 50 win teams, meanwhile Steph Curry and Tyreke Evans go hog wild on horrible ones.
> 
> ...


I think this was a good draft for adding quality depth to teams. Not many stars, but every team needs quality guys to fill the 4th through 8th spots in the rotation.

As far as your example from last draft, I was never impressed with either guy and thought they got the playing time they deserved and earned. When I saw Clark on the court, he looked bad.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Clippers - A
You have to be a idiot to disagree


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

MicCheck12 said:


> Clippers - A
> You have to be a idiot to disagree


Yup. Mr. Watters stated that his reasoning behind his grades were "based on a combination of improving your team and getting good value," and the Clippers in my opinion achieved both of those things. They addressed team needs, and got great value considering where their picks were. In my opinion AFA was the best player available at the 8th pick, as well as Willie Warren being one of if not the best players available in the 2nd round. Mr. Watters' reasoning for a "C" grade had more to do with his opinion of how the Clippers are a crappy organization, and the players selected will fail because the Clippers suck. If he is going to grade the Clippers in the manner he did, then he should change his criteria for his draft grades.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, I'm not really down with the whole "The Clippers suck therefore their draft does!" thing. They were stuck in ****land and did about as well as they could. Bledsoe was a great pick in the mid first, and Warren, as a low second rounder, is a zero risk proposition. If he works out, great, you've got a rotation player, if not, oh well. Not many rotation players getting drafted at #54 anyway. And I just can't see any argument that the small forwards drafted after Aminu are so clearly superior to him that LA should have tried them, instead. About the only guy I would have gone for over Aminu would be Ed Davis, but I really can't fault the Clips for drafting a SF instead. I might not give them an A, but the Cs are too low.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

I feel as though not only did we address our sf situation, but we even found our pg of the future in Bledsoe. Remember these two point guards picked up where going to be lottery player if they stayed another year. We have a thunder "like" team brewing.
pg - Bledsoe (kinda like westbrook, nobody thinks he can adapt to play the point guard position) Warren
sg - Eric Gordan (Proven scorer for us, and plays defense against the oppositions best players every night)
sf - Aminu - (Hopefully he can improve for us and contribute a lot more then athletic plays and rebounding)
pf - Griffin - ( Not KD, not close, but the guy has a high I.Q. and has the talent to be a 20+ 10 Rebounds player)
C- DJ - Another player who's potential is to the ceiling


----------



## PatrickGymRat (Feb 3, 2008)

Ed Davis is JUNK. He can't shoot a lick.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

BobbyDigital32 said:


> Yup. Mr. Watters stated that his reasoning behind his grades were "based on a combination of improving your team and getting good value," and the Clippers in my opinion achieved both of those things. They addressed team needs, and got great value considering where their picks were. In my opinion AFA was the best player available at the 8th pick, as well as Willie Warren being one of if not the best players available in the 2nd round. Mr. Watters' reasoning for a "C" grade had more to do with his opinion of how the Clippers are a crappy organization, and the players selected will fail because the Clippers suck. If he is going to grade the Clippers in the manner he did, then he should change his criteria for his draft grades.


Do I think the Clippers are a crappy organization? Well, that is undeniable and I don't even think you would disagree with me there. Nonetheless, you are dramatically oversimplifying what I am trying to say here. 

I didn't dock the Clippers last year when they drafted Blake Griffin. In fact, I believe I gave them an A.

The Clippers received a lesser grade from me this year because I don't think the players they picked will respond well in the environment they will find themselves in, thus reducing their value substantially. Well within my grading guidelines. 

If you disagree, tell me why. Don't tell me I gave your team a bad grade just because they are bad. If that were the case, I could never have given the Clipps a good grade and I've certainly done so in the past.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Yeah, I'm not really down with the whole "The Clippers suck therefore their draft does!" thing. They were stuck in ****land and did about as well as they could. Bledsoe was a great pick in the mid first, and Warren, as a low second rounder, is a zero risk proposition. If he works out, great, you've got a rotation player, if not, oh well. Not many rotation players getting drafted at #54 anyway. And I just can't see any argument that the small forwards drafted after Aminu are so clearly superior to him that LA should have tried them, instead. About the only guy I would have gone for over Aminu would be Ed Davis, but I really can't fault the Clips for drafting a SF instead. I might not give them an A, but the Cs are too low.


Problem here is that isn't what I was saying at all. 

Could Aminu develop into an all-star? Sure. What does he need to do to get there? He needs to realize that he's not a perimeter player, he needs to learn how to shoot, he needs to tone up his body, and he needs to rework his approach to the game. 

Sort of reminds me of another player the Clippers drafted recently named Al Thornton. How did that work out? 

I'd be much higher on Aminu if I knew he wouldn't come near the court until he worked on these things, which is exactly what would have happened in Utah w/ Jerry Sloan. 

On the other hand, Blake Griffin is a kid who has a lot more figured out. He understands what it takes to play winning basketball, and has shown a commitment to developing his game. Same thing can be said about Eric Gordon. 

It can NOT be said about Willie Warren, however. I don't dock the Clipps for taking him, but I don't add a ton to their grade either.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Do I think the Clippers are a crappy organization? Well, that is undeniable and I don't even think you would disagree with me there. Nonetheless, you are dramatically oversimplifying what I am trying to say here.
> 
> I didn't dock the Clippers last year when they drafted Blake Griffin. In fact, I believe I gave them an A.
> 
> ...


well if thats the case, then who should have the clippers taken instead? who would respond to the clippers' environment better? i think you're saying that AFA isn't a good fit in LA, but from my perspective there wasn't really anyone else at the SF position left on the boards that made more sense than AFA. i'm not saying i'm in love with the picks, but i dont think the clippers could have done better given the players in this draft and where they were picking, and with that said, i feel that they deserve better than a C grade.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Jesus Christ you gave the Lakers a higher grade.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Problem here is that isn't what I was saying at all.


It pretty much was.



Jonathan Watters said:


> Could Aminu develop into an all-star? Sure. What does he need to do to get there? He needs to realize that he's not a perimeter player, he needs to learn how to shoot, he needs to tone up his body, and he needs to rework his approach to the game.
> 
> Sort of reminds me of another player the Clippers drafted recently named Al Thornton. How did that work out?


Who cares who Aminu reminds you of? The question is, what were the Clippers supposed to do with the eighth pick in a four player draft? I'll be stunned if there was an all star drafted after him. They were in "overpriced roleplayer" territory, and grabbed one that fit their needs. If I were running them I would have been looking to trade the pick, but they apparently have hopes on the free agent market. Aminu's future probably is as a swing forward off the bench. Problem is, there just wasn't much better available at that point.


----------

